# APH Temperature?



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive just received my vetbed in the post and my heating equipment, what is the ideal temperature for the hot end for an APH?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I think 30 degrees is the maximum highest to go although an ambient temp of between 22-26 ish is ideal and no colder than 17-18 degrees to be on the safe side


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Well ive got my ceramics stat etc. so could anyone confirm this?


----------



## brambrac (Jan 2, 2009)

can't confirm the maximum but 22 to 26 is sounds about right to me.


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

I would stick to 22-26 with 26 as the maximum...that converts to just under 80 as a max in farenheit and watch ambient temperature as well as actual heat mat temp as too hot is as bad as too cold. I know of someone who lost most of a herd when her thermostatically controlled radiator malfunctioned and the room temp hit 89...not that bigger difference, you wouldn't think, but enough to kill!


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Temps should never exceed 85of:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

there ya go - these guys know what they are talking about - my temps are usually 22-24 degrees - gah I have so many thermometers all over the house in both fahrenheit and centigrade I should be used to all the conversions by now but I still have to look em all up!!! I write min and max temps down and stick em to the side of all my thermometers or the side of the viv so I dont have to keep looking things up - helps a lot!!!!


----------

